# Feather leged bantams



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

I show D'uccles and was wondering if y'all have any idea on how to keep the chickens feet feathers nice? Thanks!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Deep litter, cleaned often.


----------

